# water changes



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i just cycled my 20g tank and the other day i just introduced my p's to the aquarium. today i just tested the water and the ammonia level is somewhat high and i was wondering if it would be ok to do a water change now or show i wait for my p's to get use to the water to do the water change???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

first of all how many p's in a 20g and how big
was the water completely cycled before adding fish


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i have 6 rb's in the tank and they are only .5" long and the fish tank was cycled


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

I would just add some ammonia and nitrate remover, and wait, and i know u didnt ask me but 6, 5" rbps in a 20 gallon tank is wayy to many ps are a very territorial fish and they r gonna need more room or they might start killing each other, may i recommend a 75 gallon, they will grow really big in that, and they will probaly have babies in there to, then u could put the babies in the 20 gl. tank!
Hate to rain on your parade!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

ohh no i have my 6 half and inch p's in the tank there aren't five inches hehehe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> ohh no i have my 6 half and inch p's in the tank there aren't five inches hehehe
> 
> :rock:


 Just wait, they will out grow a 20 in a few months. About your water, you most likely overloaded the current bio-load and it will take some time to catch up to the increase in ammonia.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

but for now should i add more ammo lock to the tank and maybe take a little water out because these p's are real real small and i don't wanna take any chances u know.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can add a little salt(2 tlbspoons) and do some small water changes, about 5% a day. It will prolong the cycle but wont hurt.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks grosse gurke i really appreciate it!!!


----------

